# chatte / foufoune (argot)



## makikoba

peut etre cette expresion c'est un peu vulgare, mais j'ai besoin le traduction au espagnol
"le doigt dans la chatte"

mercie en avance!


----------



## Tajabone

makikoba said:


> peut etre que cette expression est un peu vulgaire, mais j'ai besoin de la traduction en espagnol.


Heu .. oui, c'est un peu "fort" comme expression mais voici la traduction:

"El dedo en el coño".

Salut !


----------



## raidam

Hola, 

c'est plus joli de dire le choix dans la date que le.....

El dedo en el conejo....
En français on dit chatte ( gata ), en espagnol conejo (lapin).

Hasta luego


----------



## makikoba

Merci pour ta traduction et pour me apprend mes fautes. En fait, j'ai appris le francais depuis octobre 2006, quand j'ai commence à sortir avec mon petit ami (maintenat mon mari)!!!

cariños


----------



## oman

Por favor alguien me podría decir el significado de esta palabra que escuche en un film. No sé bien como se escribe creo que es así "la foufoun"


----------



## Paquita

Añádele una "e" al final, y busca la palabra en google imágenes... No te digo más, en seguida comprenderás....


----------



## oman

Gracias Paquit&, sigo tu consejo y te cuento
Oman


----------



## Paquita

oman said:


> Gracias Paquit&, sigo tu consejo y te cuento
> Oman


 
¡No, por Dios!!!!!


----------



## swift

Hola:

En el mismo registro:

_Coño
Concha
Conejo
Mico (Costa Rica)
Mono (Costa Rica)_

Y muchas más.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

En España podemos añadir:

- el chocho/chichi
- el chumino

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Gévy said:


> - el chocho/chichi
> - el chumino



Pues esto sí que es curioso. Como dato adicional, las dos primeras pasarían inadvertidas en ciertos países de América. _Chocho_ se dice de algo que está roto o descompuesto, por ejemplo, en Costa Rica (y creo que en otros países también). También era un vocativo (o es) en Nicaragua. Y chichi es como llaman "cariñosamente" a los nenes, a veces como palabra aguda: chichí. Y en Costa Rica, los chuminos significa "dinero ahorrado" (por lo general, una pequeña suma).

Saludos,


swift


----------



## marcoszorrilla

También:"*castaña*"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Y *vagina* .


----------



## yserien

Victor, ça aussi, vagina, vagin ?


----------



## Pohana

Bonsoir :

   J'arrive un peu en retard, désolée. Au Vénézuéla on dit "la cuca" 

À +
Pohana


----------



## janpol

comme l'a suggéré Raidam, cette expression est surtout l'occasion de faire une contrepèterie :
le doigt dans la chatte - le choix dans la date


----------



## Rose is a rose is a rose

En Colombia, "la chimba".


----------



## JackDawson

hola,soy cubano.aquí decimos ''el bollo'


----------



## degarouil

Y en Panama, la chucha !!!


----------



## Pohana

degarouil said:


> Y en Panama, la chucha !!!



Bonsoir degarouil :
Bienvenue au forum.
Il en va de même au Chili.
À +
Pohana

N.B. Au Vénézuéla on dit aussi "_la cuchara_"


----------



## hinos

En Quebec, les foufounes, en plural, hace referencia a las nalgas.


----------

